# Snow blowing 10 PM to 6 am



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I read a story here about some people complaining about neighbors snow blowing at 2am. These people want the problem neighbors to stop making noise. So they are going to the town to have some noise ordinance passed to punish people who clean their walks and driveways in the early hours.

I find this just dreadful. I'm glad I don't live there.

Some people work 2ND or 3RD shift. They want to clean the snow before they go to sleep. Sometimes you let the snow sit, it's harder to move if the temps change, or if it starts raining. 

I happen to work when most are asleep. I'm a noisy neighbor too. But I find it safer to clean my walks and driveway in the early mornings when I get home from work. My road is a thru way and these people fly on my street. I find it 100% safer to clear out the mail box when these people are not out there.

Stonington resident seeks to silence overnight snowblowers

Anyone have people like this near you?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If we get a storm thru here there is not much anyone can really complain aboot. if the 5-0 can not make down the street then you know you got a good old Dumping of snow. back on jan 26 when 12-15 inches fell here I went from midnight to 7am. never heard a peep from anyone. of course I do my close neighbors. that keeps them Happy.*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like a neighbor I once had. I was nice enough to blow the snow from his sidewalk, he complained that I couldn't blow his sidewalk snow onto his property or he'd call the police on me. That was the last time I helped him out and he soon lost the place for non-payment on his mortgage.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

You know that old expression that if you build something to be idiot-proof, they'll come up with a better idiot?

I think there's a parallel going on in the world of people who are a-holes. Every time you think you've seen the worst, they come out with a new improved one. :sad2:

Edit: just to clarify, the people I'm calling a bad name above are the ones complaining about the noise. I hate after-hours noise myself, but I also understand that if someone out snowblowing at 2 AM they probably have a good reason, and on the whole I'm a lot better off lying in bed listening to a little noise then being out in the cold working a snowblower and listening to 10x as much noise!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some times it's just better waiting to be asked. You think you're doing someone a favor and they see it as trespassing or not done properly (their way) or ....

I had a neighbor who caught me one day and started complaining about the leaves of my tree falling into her yard. I'd hate to think what my face looked like as I was just amazed. I didn't have a snow blower back then but if I did I'm sure she would have complained about the noise no matter when I used it. As for the leaves I would have been happy to rake them up but she didn't want me on her property, just wanted to complain.

.


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

In my city, snow removal equipment is exempt from all noise ordinances.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like it is coming from one resident in the town. I hope the board of selectmen tell him to pound sand.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I did not read the story in the link but it sounds pretty self centered. 
It is not like it happens every night.

My neighbor use to plow and I could hear him go out at 2,3 and 4 AM. He would plow his driveway first and my house would shake at times as his drive is right against my house......I wish I didn't get woken but i see it as an occasional event that is not worth bitching about. Even when the city plows go down the street in the wee hours of the morning I can often be woken.

Some people! How about an ordinance that restricts plowing at night? How about an ordinance that requires a muffler on OPE!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Boy this is a funny one. 

I went out during the storm "Elsa" just to clean off my front porch because when I went down to check on the snow, the bottom of the storm door hit the top of the snow so I figured I'd go out and just do the front porch. Well when I got out there, it was pretty warm and I saw a neighbor 3 houses down and across the street clearing... so I said... since I am dressed I will go out and just do a main clearing and then I'll shovel the remains in the morning. Plus I will be able to get a good amount of snow from the front area in to the street before the plow comes by. 

So I went out around say 11:00PM. I shoveled up to the garage to get the machine out and I made some passes in the back and finally got to the front area. I cleared out my apron and my both of my neighbors joining aprons. Of course no sooner then I got back in to the backyard, the plow came by. But that was okay, I expected it and he didn't reallyover fill the aprons back up. So that was fine. :smile2: 

Well one thing led to another. Before I went back to the back yard, I decided to clear a little more of my neighbors front areas. When I got down to the end of my north side neighbors walk, I didn't know if I should do a path up to their bird feeder. The first thing I thought of was... I would be about 5' from their home and I thought for sure they might be swearing me up and down with clearing at around midnight now. But all I thought was that they would be greatful in the morning when they wouldn't have to do much clearing at all. 

Then I made a few passes for my southern neighbor in his driveway so that he could at least get to his garage with out shoveling a path and clearing a way to open the garage doors. Then I went around his trunk so that he would have an easier job in the mroning. 

And believe it or not... I was wondering this whole time who else might be swearing me up and down for clearing at this time. 

So I went back to the front of his driveway to clear out more of the sidewalk and I decided that it was enough because I knew I was getting low with petrol. So I made my way back to my garage. I was happy with what I did. When I checked the tank, it was low... 

In the morning when I woke up, I heard people starting to clear out. I went down for the paper... my north side neighbor could not thank me enough, because her husband went in to the hospital the day before with a heart situation. She said she didn't sleep all night and she was wondering what she was going to do. She must have thanked me 4 or 5 times. Then she said that she wanted to give me some money and I told her that it was not needed. Then the more unbelieveable thing was... that she said... "I didn't even hear you out there". LOL :grin: I just felt great that I did what I did for them! 

Then when I saw my southern side neighbor, he asked me what time I went out last night because he didn't hear me either... and he was greatful for what I did. :wavetowel2:

So... okay... I was out there for about 2 hours. Big WOOP! 

So... tell me how loud a plow blade is when they come flying down the street? When I was out doing the clean up in the morning, the plow came by where I could actually smell the blade burning from running over the street. And it was really loud. You do not hear that over night? 

I was really glad that my neighbors told me that they didn't hear me, but even if they did hear me, would 2 hours of clearing really mess up someones sleep? And with it only happening every so often, so what... PLEASE....

The guy in the video was really having a problem with his sno thro. And then the Ariens machine that the news showed... had a slight problem with a little build up of snow at the scraper bar like someone posted on the site a while back.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I lived in a small poorly sealed house across from a school. It wasn't real good at keeping heat in or noise out. The plows that came to clear the schools lot used to wake me up at very ugly AM hours with the beep, beep, beep backing up trying to clear the parking lot and it was a good sized lot. Realistically what are they supposed to do, it has to get done before the kids and teachers come in the morning.
When you live with neighbors there is only so much peace and quiet you can expect.
Maybe the guy who is so wound up about the noise should talk to the other guy to see if they can come to some arrangement before trying to create a new law.

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's hard to take a neighbors complaint when you drive a truck and work 12=16 hours on a snow night and then spend 2 hours clearing your drive so you can get to bed and half the neighbors are on welfare or some kind of trumped up disability and drink beer all day.

that's why i moved.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

You hit the nail on the head,welfare cases complaining,I have a neighbor call the bylaw officers on me one night but they never told me to stop,since it wasn't approve by council to run snowblowers at a certain time of day.
Once she never got anywhere with that she called them regarding I using my leaf blower at 10 am,she's a welfare case who is up all night ,and sleeps all day.
I do my best to make as much noise during the day,to to annoy her.At times I see her in the window watch like a spy. lol.
It really ticks her off,when I do the neighbors around her and she as to get someone come in a plow/dig her out.To lazy to lift a shovel.



orangputeh said:


> it's hard to take a neighbors complaint when you drive a truck and work 12=16 hours on a snow night and then spend 2 hours clearing your drive so you can get to bed and half the neighbors are on welfare or some kind of trumped up disability and drink beer all day.
> 
> that's why i moved.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Local Massachusetts town (Newton) banned the use of gas powered leaf blowers from Memorial Day to Labor Day. 

Newton Police Buried With Leaf Blower Complaints « CBS Boston

Wouldn't surprise me if a handful of towns started implementing ordinances restricting the use of gas powered snow blowers to certain times.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

If they complain, tell them to move to Florida with the rest of the people who are just waiting to die.I'm a night person and I do it as soon as it makes sense. If I'm awake, I go out and do it. I sleep better knowing the job, or most of it anyway, is done. Snow muffles all of the sound and no one has ever complained.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Local Massachusetts town (Newton) banned the use of gas powered leaf blowers from Memorial Day to Labor Day.
> 
> Newton Police Buried With Leaf Blower Complaints « CBS Boston
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if a handful of towns started implementing ordinances restricting the use of gas powered snow blowers to certain times.


We live in a much different world these days. Not sure how something like this could ever get passed. Hope when she REALLY needs a police officer, they are too busy checking out a noise complaint...lain:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't care. The snow gets heavy the next day. If the snow stops late, I'm working until I'm done. They have windows, close them. Plus it's not often. However if it stops at midnight, I'm not going out to start, I'm sleeping. 

I live in a development so the houses are close. Both neighbors on each side have complained about my Buttonwood tree leaves and asked me to rake their leaves for free. I pointed to them that their Maple tree leaves are on my property, are you going to rake my leaves? They said I have more on their property than they have on mine. I said I'm going to count. Seems to me it's about the same. I'm not going to do anything about it.

One neighbor as a courtesy I use to blow his leaves on his side and front yard in a pile for him with my 8hp leaf blower. His backyard was too small, too many flower beds, bushes and trees to go around, plus let him rake it. That's what he did before I moved in the neighborhood.

The other neighbor for the first 3 years I snow blew his sidewalk. Never once got a thank you. Then one snow it broke, I didn't have a backup. He asked me if I was going to shovel, I was obligated to clear his snow since I was clearing it for 3 years. His kids play ball against the side of my house, I chase them away, he's outside telling them to do it saying I have no right telling his kids to stop playing ball against my house. But it's my house. He said yes but it's my kids and you have no right to tell them to stop playing ball. But it's my house they are hitting, they are breaking shingles. May be but it's not your kids. My wife told me not to call the Police.

I'm worried about the noise?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Local Massachusetts town (Newton) banned the use of gas powered leaf blowers from Memorial Day to Labor Day.


Personally I think they, along with loud electric ones, should be banned from January 1 to December 31.

That may sound a little hypocritical given what I wrote above, but snow removal is *necessary* for people to live their lives, and in many cases for health and safety. I'd like to see evidence of someone ever coming to harm as a result of failure to use a leaf blower.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Personally I think they, along with loud electric ones, should be banned from January 1 to December 31.
> 
> That may sound a little hypocritical given what I wrote above, but snow removal is *necessary* for people to live their lives, and in many cases for health and safety. I'd like to see evidence of someone ever coming to harm as a result of failure to use a leaf blower.


I hear you, but couldn't the same argument be made for snow blowers? Is it "necessary" for people to use noisy snow blowers when using a snow shovel is just as effective and far less disruptive to neighbors? Not saying I agree with that premise. Just asking the question...Where does it end?

I would much rather have a neighbor leaf blowing his/her lawn once or twice a week, then having a clueless neighbor who doesn't pick-up a rake all fall and just lets their leaves blow all around the neighborhood.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd be more than comfortable if the local crats banned snowblower use from Memorial Day to Labor Day.


K reminds me that I shouldn't go out "early" for fear of disturbing the neighbors. I look out and see them starting to shovel, or slog to the street to get the paper. That's a sign that folks are awake. I clear more of their drives if it's deeper than push-with-the-shovel deep. Nobody gripes to me, and bottle of good wine often show up after a deep snow gets cleared.

My favorite last week: I usually clear the neighbors' drives, plus the private street we share/ We had a board meeting here. One of the boardmembers said he'd been taking calls from other-street residents asking when their streets and driveways were going to be cleared. Seems to me that folks who make the most noise about noise are the least likely to beneift from the noise that might complain about. At least on my street.


Meanwhile, a new neighbor down the block saw what was happening it this end, and decided to do the same for his neighbors. New next-door neighbor of just a couple months decided to get a new tractor to do his mowing, and upgraded his purchase toa slightly bigger tractor that can take a blade for snow clearing duty. He had complained about me out "having all the fun" while he had to stay inside while it snowed.

We've received a fraction of our normal snowfall this year. It will be interesting to see how much of the new tradition on the street stays in place in the future when "all the fun" isn't as much fun as we get later in winter. 


Meanwhile, I'm still having fun.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Freezn said:


> I hear you, but couldn't the same argument be made for snow blowers? Is it "necessary" for people to use noisy snow blowers when using a snow shovel is just as effective and far less disruptive to neighbors? Not saying I agree with that premise. Just asking the question...Where does it end?
> 
> I would much rather have a neighbor leaf blowing his/her lawn once or twice a week, then having a clueless neighbor who doesn't pick-up a rake all fall and just lets their leaves blow all around the neighborhood.


I definitely get your point... to some degree it's just a matter of personal preference.

To me, having a leaf-free lawn is not a high priority. My main focus is things (like snow) that interfere with things like going to work and/or impact safety - leaves fall into neither of those categories. And I may be a little biased because I have an obsessive neighbor that subjects us to 2-3 hours of WHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA every time there's a stray leaf or two in the yard. I'm not kidding... last summer we probably had to listen to that 40-50 times.

Re shoveling I think it depends on circumstances. If I had a 15' driveway (like I once did) and there was 6" of fluffy snow, I'd be embarrassed to be seen using a snowblower on it. With my current 300' / several-thousand square-foot drive and 24" of heavy wet snow, in my case trying to shovel would almost certainly result in a visit to the ER.

I will say I think a lot of this debate could be eliminated if there were noise standards for OPE. Honda has demonstrated it's possible to make a snowblower that's not absolutely deafening. My machine with the 11 HP LCT engine is considerably quieter than the one with the 8 HP Tecumseh, but not as quiet as I'd like it. I suspect there are things that could be done to quiet down leaf blowers, the manufacturers have just chosen not to do them.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I try to be considerate of others, but at the same time, people have to get to work. 

I had to fire up the blower at 6AM the other day, to clear up what fell overnight, before leaving for work. I felt kinda bad, as no one else was out blowing yet, so I was the first noisy person. But I hoped people understand. I wasn't just doing it for fun. 

No one has ever complained or anything, to be clear. And I try to be reasonable, plus for big storms I try to get the EOD for some neighbors, if it's not done yet.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The fellow with the plugged up walk behind snow mule that was chatting with the reporter looks like he could use an impeller kit or a couple cans of aerosol Fluid Film. 

I sprayed down the housing and chute of the Toro CCR 3000 GTS snow pup before I went after the 2 driveways and it never barked or grunted and I used less than a tank of mixed gas fuel. 

I should have bought a second CCR 3000 GTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"the world is going to **** in a handbasket"

don't know what that means but my mother, uncles, and other relatives used to say that all the time.

also "good fences make good neighbors"

I have a PIA neighbor that i just ignor. he tries talking to me and i just walk away. pisses him off.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

It's that d*mn "rock and roll" music - it's corrupting all the kids. :devil:


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

For the Skylar storm I wrapped it up about 9:30pm. But for Rylie I had to clear at about 3:30 am. Granted I live a fairly Rural area. I have leave home by 4am to be at work for 5 on bad weather days. If I don't make it in to work as a Beverage truck driver. It is possible that Hospitals/ Schools/ Fire and police Stations/ Grocery stores etc will not be getting there delivery of water, Gatorade, Ginger ale, etc. Food and beverage transportation can and sometimes are forced to make deliveries even during a state of emergency. Sometimes people don't realize the world has to keep running. So when you throw your back out with that shovel and end up in the ER swallow that pill without any water, because I couldn't make it into work. Ill still be at home waiting for 8am to start my blower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

guilateen02 said:


> For the Skylar storm I wrapped it up about 9:30pm. But for Rylie I had to clear at about 3:30 am. Granted I live a fairly Rural area. I have leave home by 4am to be at work for 5 on bad weather days. If I don't make it in to work as a Beverage truck driver. It is possible that Hospitals/ Schools/ Fire and police Stations/ Grocery stores etc will not be getting there delivery of water, Gatorade, Ginger ale, etc. Food and beverage transportation can and sometimes are forced to make deliveries even during a state of emergency. Sometimes people don't realize the world has to keep running. So when you throw your back out with that shovel and end up in the ER swallow that pill without any water, because I couldn't make it into work. Ill still be at home waiting for 8am to start my blower.


it must feel good to get the job done when people are depending on you. i drove a truck and on snow nights it could be a nightmare but the hubs we delivered to were real glad to see me. some drivers wouldn't make it or would call in sick. it was a matter of pride to make it every night. maybe a couple times i did not in 34 years because of road closures due to accidents or blizzard conditions. i still tried by going on back roads. that could be interesting , haha 

took me 14 hours to go 150 miles one night and i was the only driver that made it out of about 20 because i went the back way.everyone else went back to the terminal company gladly paid my motel because i ran out of hours.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Well the fence along my driveway is not... a good fence, it is just one **** of a PITA... I never met a fence that I liked. 



orangputeh said:


> "the world is going to **** in a handbasket"
> 
> don't know what that means but my mother, uncles, and other relatives used to say that all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Princeton NJ has a decibel limit on leaf blowers. I don't remember if this applies to lawn mowers. Many people in Princeton of course have money and don't do the yard work themselves and find the noise intrusive, obnoxious, and "obtrusive". I find this outrageous but I don't live there, near there, but not there.

The neighbor across the street uses his hand gas blower every day, and every few weeks climbs his split level roof and does the roof, though he has no trees in his yard. He cut them down, two beautiful oak trees, and a planted dogwood, even cut the branches off his neighbors beautiful oak that were on his side.

The neighbor behind and 3 houses down uses his hand gas blower three times a day and he has no trees. He also has paid to cut down 4 neighbors huge oak trees that surround his property. His neighbors have complained to me about the noise constantly! I hear it, bothers me a little, but ..... at least I'm not his next door neighbor. Nice guy but always right and fu.. you attitude. Impeccable house, cars, pickup, pool. He's the type of guy when he puts something he doesn't want at the curb for the trash men, YOU WANT.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

FullThrottle said:


> I do my best to make as much noise during the day,to to annoy her.


When I worked 3RD shift I had a just retired neighbor on the bedroom side use a chainsaw 2-3 hours starting at 10 am most days during the week.
A chainsaw is the *most annoying *power tool there is. The sound revs up, and down all the time. At least with snowblowers the tone is constant. That is true with blowers too.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

jim5554 said:


> If I'm awake, I go out and do it. I sleep better knowing the job, or most of it anyway, is done. Snow muffles all of the sound and no one has ever complained.


Plus the neighbors windows are closed in the winter. Most modern machines are fairly quiet too. The Briggs and Honda engines are quieter than the old Tecumseh engines.

My newer machine has a 2' tall bucket, so that's my gauge. If the snow anywhere in the driveway will exceed this amount I go clean it no mater the time of day or night. If rain or icing may occur I go clean it.
Plus I have this stupid long sidewalk by the road. If you don't clean within 24HRS after the storm, the town could fine you.In my town there are no restrictions with snowblowers, thank GOD.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Chainsaws are certainly the most annoying sounding gas powered tool. The absolute worst sound in existence might be the jack hammer. 

My neighbors are close, I’m careful about chainsaw timing. Keeping it curtious.

My ported ms362 is LOUD.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I can tolerate the leaf blowers and chain saws - it's the goof ball kids with their 2000 watt amplifiers and trunk rattling bass speakers blasting out hip hop that drive me nuts.:crying:


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Perhaps the person operating a snow blower at 2AM in the morning should cut back on their caffeine?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Well... I know it's not my polkas... :grin:



ELaw said:


> It's that d*mn "rock and roll" music - it's corrupting all the kids. :devil:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh you're not off the hook. I'm pretty sure at some point those were accused of corrupting children too! :signlol:


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I try to be considerate of others, but at the same time, people have to get to work.
> 
> I had to fire up the blower at 6AM the other day, to clear up what fell overnight, before leaving for work. I felt kinda bad, as no one else was out blowing yet, so I was the first noisy person. But I hoped people understand. I wasn't just doing it for fun.
> 
> No one has ever complained or anything, to be clear. And I try to be reasonable, plus for big storms I try to get the EOD for some neighbors, if it's not done yet.


+1 RedOctobyr!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Never.... :icon-cheers:



ELaw said:


> Oh you're not off the hook. I'm pretty sure at some point those were accused of corrupting children too! :signlol:


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> Perhaps the person operating a snow blower at 2AM in the morning should cut back on their caffeine?


But that is when I get home from work. I get out at 1:30 AM. I really need to open the driveway so I can back my car into the garage. On bad storms the end of the driveway piles are over 3'. About 4 years ago we got a storm that put down over 3 feet in 24 hrs! The end of the driveway piles were 4-5' of snow.

That was a slow clean up that day.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> But that is when I get home from work. I get out at 1:30 AM. I really need to open the driveway so I can back my car into the garage. On bad storms the end of the driveway piles are over 3'. About 4 years ago we got a storm that put down over 3 feet in 24 hrs! The end of the driveway piles were 4-5' of snow.
> 
> That was a slow clean up that day.


I wouldn't fault you for that. I certainly would want to get into the driveway. Leaving a lone car car parked on the street (I'm picturing a suburban street with no/few cars parked on it) would be risky when the plows are out and active. 

With that said, no offense, but I *am* still glad my bedroom is not within earshot of your driveway  Hopefully you aren't looking into freer-flowing exhausts for your blower, for extra power. Or running bare headers  

But wow, that is some SERIOUS end of driveway! 4-5 feet from the plow, holy crap. The most I've probably had was maybe 2.5 feet, once, in a big storm. It was a fair bit over the 24" intake of the blower, and required feathering the clutch in first gear, and helping to shove the machine forward. But nothing even *close* to that!


----------



## Jamie Ewing (Mar 18, 2018)

I move my snow when I can. I have a MTD 300, just a 5HP and has a nice muffler on it so it's pretty quiet. Little thing still impresses me with work with work it puts out. 

Since mines pretty quiet plus I do neighbors walks, but I see no reason for anyone to complain about persons cleaning snow at all!

BTW, I Just found this site looking for ideas of putting on wheels instead of skids. 

Great site!! Thanks very much!


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I attached inline skate wheel to all of my snowblowers. I founds that different blowers required both different sized wheels (80-120mm) and bearings (8-9mm id). Most cheaper snowblowers (Craftsman, Husqvarna) use smaller carriage bolts for their snow skids (8mm id bearings). The better blowers use larger carriages and required the 9mm id bearing. The pictures below are wheels on my old 2005 Ariens 1332DLE. I also used a plastic spacer to create a little separation between housing and wheel.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Those are interesting, and I'll admit the idea is growing on me, though I was skeptical at first. 

I put the Ariens plastic skids on my machine. They're beefy, but still showing some wear, requiring periodic height adjustments to maintain my small scraper bar gap. 

Skate wheels would presumably wear very very slowly. Unless they froze up at some point, and had flat spots ground into them, of course. They might be a nice option for Autoturn machines, if they'd reduce catching on ice and bumps.


----------

